# Sangfroidish vs. blazheirio889



## Mai (Feb 1, 2015)

[size=+2]*Sangfroidish vs blazheirio889*[/size]



Sangfroidish said:


> Format: 3vs3 single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: Standard week
> Damage Cap: 35%
> ...


*Sangfroidish's active squad*

 *Quelana* the female Fennekin <Blaze>
 *Kalameet* the male Noibat <Telepathy>
 *Artorias* the male Riolu <Inner Focus>
 *Domhnall* the male Meowth <Pickup>


*blazheirio889's active squad*

 *Nephilim* the female Cleffa <Magic Guard> @ Leftovers
 *Phalanx* the male Cradily <Suction Cups> @ Big Root
 *Loa* the female Cubone <Rock Head> @ Thick Club
 *Adamantite* the male Anorith <Battle Armor>
 *Kreskin* the male Zorua <Illusion>
 *Lapudo* the female Venonat <Tinted Lens>
 *Meihua* the female Mienfoo <Inner Focus>
 *Brainfart* the female Whismur <Soundproof> @ Lucky Egg
 *Takoyaki* the male Remoraid <Sniper>
 *Phyconuke* the female Skrelp <Adaptability> @ Lucky Egg

Sangfroidish sends first, then blazhy sends and commands, then Sangfroidish commands. Then I ref.


----------



## Meowth (Feb 1, 2015)

(thanks Mai!)

time to die

go go gadget Oscar whose name I totally didn't just change but we can keep calling him Artorias if that's easier



INB4 PHALANX


----------



## blazheirio889 (Feb 1, 2015)

ughhh why am I facing so many Riolus

Okay, Lapudo, let's go. Let's start simple because my brain is currently a pile of mush. Use *Infestation* to try to impede Oscar's movement as much as possible. Then, *Reflect*. Finish with a *Zen Headbutt*.

If there's a Substitute in the way of your Infestation, hit it anyway; hopefully impeding its movement can prevent it from protecting Oscar. If there are clones or if Oscar is Digging, use *Natural Gift*. If Oscar is Protecting, Detecting, or can't otherwise be hit on that action, use *Reflect*.

On the second action, if Oscar or his Substitute hasn't been *Infested* yet, fix that. Stick with Reflect, though, if Oscar has clones, is Digging, Protecting, Detecting, or you otherwise can't hit Oscar with Infestation.

Finally, on the last action, if there are clones, sweep with *Psybeam*. Switch back to Zen Headbutt if there are clones but there is a non-Infested Substitute. If Oscar has a Substitute that's immobilized by Infestation, make sure to bypass it and just hit Oscar with whatever attack you should be using. If Oscar is Protecting, Detecting, Digging, or otherwise unhittable with either Zen Headbutt or Psybeam, just give me a *Substitute (15%)*.

*Infestation/Reflect/Natural Gift ~ Reflect/Infestation ~ Zen Headbutt/Psybeam/Substitute (15%)*

i have a feeling this is going to fail horribly


----------



## Meowth (Feb 1, 2015)

Because Riolu 8D

Right Oscar, let's open with a *Blaze Kick* to get a nice lump of damage on her (and a burn, if you're feeling generous). Take the Infestation, wait for that Reflect, and then bust it up with *Brick Break*. Finally, take the Zen Headbutt and then throw it right back at her with *Counter*!

*Blaze Kick ~ Brick Break ~  Counter*


----------



## Mai (Feb 7, 2015)

*Team Blazhy*
OOO

[Venonat] Lapudo (F) <Tinted Lens>
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Interested in the bustling city around her.
*Commands:* Infestation/Reflect/Natural Gift ~ Reflect/Infestation ~ Zen Headbutt/Psybeam/Substitute (15%)

*Team Mike*
OOO

[Riolu] Oscar (M) <Inner Focus>
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Raring to go.
*Commands:* Blaze Kick ~ Brick Break ~ Counter

In the middle of Shibuya’s Scramble Crossing, two trainers prepared for battle. The crowd was dense, and they were knocked around somewhat as they stood there, blocking prime space in the center of the crossing, but each trainer pulled out their poké ball and tossed them out casually. The crowd responded, clearing ample space – none of them wanted to get involved in a pokémon battle, and an _Asber_ one at that – for the small bug and jackal that appeared.

The venonat, Lapudo, took a little bit of time to examine the surroundings—mostly watching the riolu, but the bustling crowd and the small gathering of spectators that had formed around them reflected strangely in her compound eyes. It was somewhat dizzying, the range of people flooding by them every second.

Significantly more dizzying was getting kicked in the face. The riolu had ran up to her unexpectedly, landing a painful, burning hit—as the jackal backed off, Lapudo twitched, singed skin and hair reacting badly to the hit. Painful, but she had her own response; she summoned a swarm of gnats, so much smaller than her, but nearly related, and called them to pile on Oscar. The crowd cheered, excited to see a bug-type move_—they’re just so in this season! Aren’t bugs great? Bees! I hope we see them next—_, and a large group of insects enveloped the smaller pokémon, surrounding him with a pulsing cloud of insect activity.

Satisfied with the riolu hidden, Lapudo calmed and focused herself, erecting a reflective barrier to ward off physical attacks. A glowing-yellow dome manifested around her, a strange inverse to Oscar’s obnoxious swarm.

Oscar, seeing the wall in faint spaces between the massive swarm of gnats, knew his task to get out and smash the reflect. He attempted to charge through the mass of insects, but it wouldn’t budge: swats and punches at the swarm would reveal empty air for only a second, and then they would be full again, keeping him trapped. He groaned in frustration. _Really? These were the bugs that everyone was so excited about?_

Meanwhile, Lapudo was having a much better time. She steadied herself a bit, then went charging forward at the infestation she had called. The gnats dispersed just enough to create a clear path for her to knock Oscar back—then, it interfered again, all attempts at a counter infuriatingly lost. Lapudo hopped back to her side of the arena, decidedly satisfied with how things turned out.

As the round wound down, both pokémon glancing back to their trainers, a small frog appeared in the center of the battle. Both pokémon looked at it in interest: it looked back, took a deep breath, and sent a flurry of bubbles at them both. They popped in their faces, a mild irritation to them both—interested, Lapudo began to hop at it, but the frog disappeared and left behind only a white pin in its place. Huh.

*Team Blazhy*
OOO

[Venonat] Lapudo (F) <Tinted Lens>
*Health:* 84%
*Energy:* 93%
*Status:* A little crisp, but otherwise smug. Burned (3% damage per round). Three actions remaining on reflect.
*Actions:* Infestation ~ Reflect ~ Zen Headbutt

*Team Mike*
OOO

[Riolu] Oscar (M) <Inner Focus>
*Health:* 85%
*Energy:* 94%
*Status:* Frustrated. Two actions remaining on infestation.
*Actions:* Blaze Kick ~ Brick Break ~ Counter



Spoiler: Notes:



Most popular types will be rolled at the beginning of every round, and Noise/pins will appear at the end. Noise will get bonuses for popular types, if applicable.

Infestation is a trapping move. I rolled for Oscar to break out of it both times he tried to use a contact move, but he failed twice. (The chance for him to break out increased on the second roll because of him struggling, and if he tries to do it again, he would only need a 30 or higher on his roll to succeed.)

I'm very rusty, so please tell me if you see anything wrong.





Spoiler: Calculations:



Most popular types: fighting (1.5), bug (1.25), and steel (1.1).

Blaze Kick - 12% damage, 5% energy. Accuracy roll 84 (needed 90 or above to miss). Critical roll 81 (needed 90 or higher to activate). Burn roll 90 (needed 90 or higher to activate).
Infestation - 3% damage, 2% energy. No accuracy roll. Critical hit roll 83 (needed 95 or higher to activate). Five actions (rolled 89, needed a 50 or higher to last for five actions).
Reflect - 1% energy. No rolls. Five actions.
Brick Break - No damage, 1% energy. Failed. Roll to break out of infestation 41 (needed 50 or higher to activate).
Zen Headbutt - 9% damage, 4% energy. Accuracy roll 47 (needed a 90 or above to miss). Critical hit roll 23 (needed 95 or higher to activate). Flinch roll 9 (needed 80 or above to activate).
Counter - 1% energy. Failed. Roll to break out of infestation 29 (needed 40 or higher to activate).

End of round pin: Tradishfrog. 1% water damage and dropped soak.


----------



## Meowth (Feb 7, 2015)

(You forgot to list the command order for next round. Which we can all infer anyway but formalities. Also, popular types should only be "rolled" on the first round and develop from there by whichever means you see fit, but should preferably not be random. Oh, and Noise only attack one target unless stated otherwise. No problems other than that!)

Hm, didn't realise Infestation was gonna stop us completely dead in our tracks there, Os. Sorry, buddy. But hey, great work on the burn!

*Struggle* your way free of the bugs first action, then bury her with a duet of *Rock Tomb*s. If she tries to renew the Infestation or try any status effect shenanigans, or you're still trapped without a substitute on action two, forget that and set up a 10% *Substitute* instead, and if Rock Tomb is disabled, she protects, or you're trapped _with _a Substitute on round two, use *Bulk Up*.

*Struggle/Substitute ~ Rock Tomb/Substitute/Bulk Up ~ Rock Tomb/Substitute/Bulk Up*


----------



## blazheirio889 (Feb 13, 2015)

Damnit Lapudo did I tell you to get burned |<

No matter, we can work with this. Start with *Agility*, and see if you can also pick up the pin that the Tradishfrog dropped while boosting up your speed. If you can't, then no matter. 

Then, get as close as you can to Oscar (right up in his face if necessary!) and *Sleep Powder* him before he can sub up, since you should be faster now. 

End with a nice *Dream Eater*. If Oscar isn't asleep on the third action, there'll probably be a Substitute in the way, so use *Infestation* on it to keep it from moving. Also may as well Infest Oscar if, for some reason, there's no Substitute around. Pretty sure you can still do that while squashed under a Rock Tomb, yeah? Speaking of, don't try to worm your way out, hopefully it'll act as a somewhat-decent buffer against the second Rock Tomb.

*Agility ~ Sleep Powder ~ Dream Eater/Infestation*


----------



## M&F (Mar 15, 2015)

> Format: 3vs3 single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: Standard week
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned Moves: OHKO's, moves requiring a source of water


*Round 2*​


Spoiler: Pre-Round Stats



Sangfroidish (OOO)
Currently out: Oscar





Male Riolu [Inner Focus]
Health: 85% / Energy: 94%
Status: Trapped by Infestation (2 more actions).
Condition: Frustrated.
Commands: *Struggle/Substitute ~ Rock Tomb/Substitute/Bulk Up ~ Rock Tomb/Substitute/Bulk Up*

blazheirio889 (OOO)
Currently out: Lapudo





Female Venonat [Tinted Lens]
Health: 84% / Energy: 93%
Status: Burned. Under effects of Reflect (3 more actions).
Condition: A little crisp, but otherwise smug.
Commands: *Agility ~ Sleep Powder ~ Dream Eater/Infestation*​
Arena: Shibuya


> This battle takes place in the centre of Scramble Crossing in Shibuya, Tokyo, the setting for the game The World Ends With You. Somehow clothes and pins have entirely fallen out of fashion recently, and been replaced in popularity by Pokémon moves. At any one time, there are three majorly popular Pokémon types, which are awarded a damage bonus of x1.5 for the most popular, x1.25 for the second most popular and x1.1 for the third most popular. These start off randomly, but fluctuate as the battle progresses, and changes must be noted by the referee on completion of a round. It is up to the referee to decide what makes one type more popular than another; they may decide it's simply the type that is used most, or that there's a point where repetition gets boring and a new type would be all the rage. Frequency may not even factor into it- a particularly successful move's type might gain major popularity. Again, it's entirely the referee's decision how to work this out.
> 
> Additionally after the third action of each round Noise will appear and attack a random Pokémon. They will also drop a pin, which a Pokémon can sacrifice an action and retrieve, adding a new move to its repertoire until the end of the battle or such time that it discards the pin to pick up a new one. Unclaimed pins vanish when new ones are dropped. There is a 50% chance of each of their two pins being dropped. The Noise that may appear and the pins they drop are as follows:
> 
> ...


Arena status: There is a Frog pin on the ground.
Trend report: Fighting (x1.5), Bug (x1.25), Steel (x1.1).



-----​
The appropriate sound of battle music blared in the air as battle resumed in the core hub of Shibuya, where all begins and all goes through, the Scramble Crossing.

Lapudo took a look around, figuring out about how much space she had without bumping into too many passerby and spectators, and then broke into a tight sprint, ridiculously agile for something with weird stubby feet. At one point, she got carried away and started using the crowd as a vertical plane to do a stunt run over, but this was quickly nixed when she accidentally kicked someone on the gut in the process. It did not take very long.

Oscar had a bit of a less glamorous lot. He tried to negotiate the cloud of buzzing bugs over his head, frantically swatting and shooing and trying to scatter them. The good news was that his enemy ended up tumbling close enough to accidentally be in the way of some of his wide movements; the bad news was that he was also often in the way of his own wide movements. At least, he ultimately managed to clear the area around him, leaving a gross mess of dead bugs on the ground.

Undaunted by the embarassing moment, the Venonat bounced to her feet and ran up to her enemy, just about shoving her bristly head into his chin. And then, it was basically inevitable -- when she shook some spores out of her hair, they went straight up into his nose, no resistance. The Riolu tottered for a moment, and then crashed backwards, literally falling into sleep. And landing on the insects he'd been smushing.

Antennae pointed, Lapudo then went for the kill. But on the last moment, she noticed something weird: she had no idea how to eat a dream. How very strange, not having such a normal ability. In frustration, she blotted out some weak psychic pulses, but she just couldn't seem to get that far into her enemy's sleeping head. It didn't even seem to hurt. And yet, somehow, the people watching still mistook it for an actual use of Dream Eater, whooping and hollering at the rare and exciting move. And the Venonat took the applause like a sucker, much to her trainer's discontent.

All of a sudden, a salvo of red-and-black striped quills flew, jabbing the battling Pokémon like some manner of thorny rain. However, almost no sooner than the trainers spotted it, somebody erased the Metal Corehog, leaving nothing but a monochrome pin where it had been standing. And then, they started hearing voices in their heads. "Blech, another repeat. So much for those 10,000 yen." "Um... You left Imprint mode on, dummy." "Oh, shoot."

Huh.

*Round 2 – End*​


Spoiler: Post-Round Stats



Sangfroidish (OOO)
Currently out: Oscar





Male Riolu [Inner Focus]
Health: 80% / Energy: 93%
Status: Asleep (severe).
Condition: Doing a nail bed trick in reverse.
Performed: Struggle ~ fast asleep ~ fast asleep

blazheirio889 (OOO)
Currently out: Lapudo





Female Venonat [Tinted Lens]
Health: 75% / Energy: 88%
Status: Burned.
Condition: Greeting her adoring fans.
Performed: Agility ~ Sleep Powder ~ nothing​
Arena status: There is a Corehog pin on the ground. There is a pile of dead bugs on the ground, which Oscar is now sleeping over.
Trend report: Psychic (x1.5), Fighting (x1.25), Grass (x1.1).



Additional notes:
- The arena description has it such that picking up a pin requires a full action, so yeah... No dice on scooping it up with Agility.
- Venonat do not learn Dream Eater.
- The attacking noise this round was the Metal Corehog. It has dropped a Corehog pin.
- blazheirio889 commands first next round.


----------



## M&F (Mar 22, 2015)

Right, I'm double-late to wrap this up. Apologies for the delay. blazheirio889 is DQ'd, and I believe the database has the prizes covered.


----------

